
Ask HN: Is facebook deliberately preventing/discouraging users from logging out? - bangda
I always feel even though the text on log out dropdown is static, it takes suspiciously unusual time to load the dropdown. This can be observed on slower connections.
======
Bino
It causes an XHR request to
[https://www.facebook.com/ajax/bz](https://www.facebook.com/ajax/bz), so yeah,
it's not 100% instant

~~~
bangda
But it seems suspiciously slower and I am on a 2mbps connection and it always
seems to me that part loads slower compared to other parts of the page. Also
it is just static text mostly, so it seems to me a deliberate attempt to
discourage users to log out.

